# Ring Master electronic scoring system



## eliz (May 1, 2011)

I have been looking for new/used Ring Master electronic scoring systems for a while and have no luck so far. Does anybody know if Dvandva Incorporated still sells them? Or else where should I be looking for some used one.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## puunui (May 2, 2011)

The owner of Dvanda and the creator of Ringmaster, Mr. Jay Ferguson, closed his school and pretty much vanished from the Taekwondo scene. Needless to say, he no longer sells or services the Ringmaster system. You might be able to buy a used one out there, perhaps on ebay, craigslist, or some place like that.


----------



## TX_BB (May 9, 2011)

Try this,

http://www.fortune3.com/dvandva/search.cgi


----------



## Master Dan (May 9, 2011)

TX_BB said:


> Try this,
> 
> http://www.fortune3.com/dvandva/search.cgi


 
We happen to be very happy with our Ring Master 4 judge system works for our needs seems like the site above has all the parts and pieces anyone needs.

The whole world is not based on USAT or the Olympics anymore La Just has no effect on anything we do


----------



## puunui (May 11, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> We happen to be very happy with our Ring Master 4 judge system works for our needs seems like the site above has all the parts and pieces anyone needs.



No one answers the phone and no one returns emails at that webpage.


----------

